# Error "SU 0013 when installing Windows 95.



## sonswen (Aug 2, 2004)

I have a Compac Presario 5152 which was given to me that had Windows 98 OS. The PC had a lot of problems but I do not have the Windows 98 CD to reinstall the OS. I have a Windows 95 CD, with boot disk, that I wanted to install. (I also have a "Windows 98 Upgrade" disk which I would install after the Windows 95 installation).
After getting into SETUP,for Win 95, I get "Error 0013. Setup could not create files on your startup drive and cannot set up Windows. If you have HPFS or Windows NT file system you must create an MS-Dos boot partition. If you have LANtastic server or SuperStar compression, disable it before running setup".
I ran FDISK, have active primary partition, and formatted C drive. I tried this a few times but keep getting the same results. 
Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Windows 95 wont install in a FAT32 partition. Did you enabled Large Disk Support when ran Fdisk? If you did, you must repartition again. This time do not enable Large Disk Support.


----------



## huggybear (Apr 5, 2005)

windows 95b osr2 onwards dose support fat 32 but if its the original 95 it wont 
if you formating with a win98 boot disk and the drive is over 2 gb it will format it as fat 32. try partitioning the drive to less then 2 gb 

also to my recolection SU errors are always hardware ( an unsupported file system would be reported as a hardware error ) not necesserly a fault but a incompatabilty with windows 95 ie. if you using a amd at 350 or above windows 95 of any verion will not install on the pc.


----------



## sonswen (Aug 2, 2004)

Thank you so much JSntgRvr and huggybear for your input in reference to FAT32. Luckly I had the origional Win95 boot disk. I was able to partition using this disk which did not format as FAT 32.
I found very useful, step by step, information on partitioning at "http://www.pcguide.com/proc/setup/hdd-c.html".
Thanks again


----------

